# Siri geknackt: Sprachsteuerung bald auf Android?



## streetjumper16 (15. November 2011)

Wie die Hacker von Applidium.com behaupteten haben sie Siri, die Sprachsteuerung vom Apple iPhone 4S endgültig geknackt!
So sollte es auch möglich sein, Siri für das Betriebssystem Android von Google zu nutzen. Zwar gibt es noch einige Probleme wie die ID die Siri von jedem iPhone 4S braucht da diese dann auch auf dem Android Smartphone gebraucht wird, aber dies sollte kein großes Problem darstellen!

Apple könnte zwar ID's sperren, aber nicht herausfinden von welchem Smartphone diese kommt, so Applidium.com.


Ob es Siri dann in Zukunft auch als App für Android geben wird, wird sich noch rausstellen! 


Quelle: *Chip.de*


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. November 2011)

Siri ist in meinen Augen eine sinnlose Spielerei. Wer spricht denn bitte (in der Öffentlichkeit) mit einer Spracherkennung? 

Apple könnte aber eine Whitelist einführen, dann wirds dünn...


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2011)

Eine gute Sache  Siri ist cool


----------



## Rurdo (15. November 2011)

gibts schon lange auf android


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> gibts schon lange auf android




Und wo hast du bitte Siri auf Android ?


----------



## fire2002de (15. November 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Siri ist in meinen Augen eine sinnlose Spielerei. Wer spricht denn bitte (in der Öffentlichkeit) mit einer Spracherkennung?
> 
> Apple könnte aber eine Whitelist einführen, dann wirds dünn...


 

du hast keiena hnugn von siri XD ganz sicher


----------



## LeCPU (15. November 2011)

@streetjumper16: Das nennt sich für Android Iris und ist noch in Anbetracht seiner kurzen Entwicklungsdauer (angeblich 8 Stunden) relativ unausgereift!


----------



## =Razer= (15. November 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:


> du hast keiena hnugn von siri XD ganz sicher



Ich habe das 4s und Siri ist unnötig, im Bus mit seinem Handy reden


----------



## Airboume (15. November 2011)

mit dem handy reden? find ich gut 
hacken find ich auch immer gut, vorallem apple sachen 

PS: hab noch n C905... ohne android oder so


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. November 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:


> du hast keiena hnugn von siri XD ganz sicher


 
War ja klar dass mir einer widersprechen würde 

Mit dem Handy reden schön und gut, aber ich schreib doch zB keine SMS mit Siri ("Schreib bitte XY:"Die letzte Nacht war echt schön, das müssen wir wiederholen", rein hypothetisch natürlich)  -> SMS teile ich normalerweise nicht mit der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich kenne jemanden mit einem iPhone und mehr als die Wurzel von 42 berechnen zu lassen oder Hallo zu sagen macht er nicht.

Was machst du denn mit Siri?


----------



## X Broster (15. November 2011)

Es ist noch nicht vollständig gehackt, wer will schon freiwillig seine UDID sperren lassen. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Siri ist top, wer will schon tippen wenn er sprechen kann.


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2011)

Für Android gibts Speaktoit , das oben erwähnte Iris, Voice Agent, Vlingo und wohl einige mehr. Insofern brauch ich die Siri nicht. Geschweige denn, dass ich mit meinem S II reden würde (vom telephonieren ma abgesehen). Ansonsten könnte ichs ja auch jetzt schon ohne app mit der "eingebauten" Sprachsteuerung bedienen. Aber das is mir halt zu blöd!


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2011)

Es reicht ja nicht, das man Smartphones streicheln muß, neeeeein, man redet auch mit denen...

Bringt den Dingern mal Hausarbeiten machen bei, dann hol ich mir auch so'n Teil.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2011)

Immer das gleiche blah und blubb von Android Usern wenn es um Siri geht.
"So was gibt's für Android schon lange" (*hust* für iOS auch...)
usw. usw.
Fakt ist: Apple ist der erste Hersteller, der einen anwendungsübergreifenden, sprachgesteuerten Assistenten (KEINE Sprachsteuerung) ins OS integriert hat.
Ich vermute mal, wenn es so etwas zuerst integriert bei Android gegeben hätte, dann würde man Sprüche wie "Ich rede doch nicht mit meinem Handy" nicht lesen. Dann würden hier eher (wieder) Lobeshymnen auf Android gesungen.


----------



## LeCPU (15. November 2011)

Wenn die Dinger laufen können bekomme ich Angst. Bald rufen die deine Kontakte an und sagen Termine ab oder verbreiten Gerüchte.


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2011)

LeCPU schrieb:


> Wenn die Dinger laufen können bekomme ich Angst. Bald rufen die deine Kontakte an und sagen Termine ab oder verbreiten Gerüchte.


 
Absagen ist in Ordnung, laufen ist auch ok, da können se wenigsten das Bier holen....

Ach ja, ich trinke übrigens kein Bier, aber wenn ich Likör schreib, haltet ihr mich für'n schwulen Alkoholiker....


----------



## DAEF13 (15. November 2011)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber während man Auto bzw. in meinem Fall Trecker fährt ist Siri wirklich sehr geil - im Prinzip ist's dann die Freisprechanlage 2.0 
Auch wenn man anderen was erklären will - ohne telefonieren, sonst würde dieser das auch wieder aufschreiben müssen, wenn's komplexer wird - ist's ne feine Sache.

Aber nun @Topic:
Ich denke mal, Apple wird was dagegen unternehmen - irgendwie müssen sie das 4S ja vermarkten


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche blah und blubb von Android Usern wenn es um Siri geht.
> "So was gibt's für Android schon lange" (*hust* für iOS auch...)
> usw. usw.
> Fakt ist: Apple ist der erste Hersteller, der einen anwendungsübergreifenden, sprachgesteuerten Assistenten (KEINE Sprachsteuerung) ins OS integriert hat.
> Ich vermute mal, wenn es so etwas zuerst integriert bei Android gegeben hätte, dann würde man Sprüche wie "Ich rede doch nicht mit meinem Handy" nicht lesen. Dann würden hier eher (wieder) Lobeshymnen auf Android gesungen.


Mich wundert ja, dass Siri überhaupt gehackt wird, wenn es sowas bei Android schon lange gibt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. November 2011)

@Cook2211: Ich halte von Siri ebenfalls nichts und habe Windows Mobile. Dafür gibts übrigens auch eine Spracherkennung, aber die halte ich genauso für unnütze Spielerei.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> @Cook2211: Ich halte von Siri ebenfalls nichts und habe Windows Mobile. Dafür gibts übrigens auch eine Spracherkennung, aber die halte ich genauso für unnütze Spielerei.



Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Siri ist KEINE simple Sprachsteuerung und auch KEINE simple Spracherkennung. Also nein, etwas wie Siri gibt es nativ auch bei Win Mobile nicht.


----------



## lunar19 (15. November 2011)

Hmn, also ich find SIRI (auch wenns von Apple kommt) interessant. Da sieht man doch einfach mal wie weit unsere Technik schon ist! Ob mans braucht...andere Frage  Aber auf Android wird ichs schon gern mal probieren wollen...

So und jetzt lyncht mich...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Hmn, also ich find SIRI (auch wenns von Apple kommt) interessant. Da sieht man doch einfach mal wie weit unsere Technik schon ist! Ob mans braucht...andere Frage  Aber auf Android wird ichs schon gern mal probieren wollen...
> 
> So und jetzt lyncht mich...



 Wenigstens ein Apple-Gegner der ehrlich ist.


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2011)

Ich vermisse Siri jedenfalls nicht

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es praktisch sein kann, wenn man etwa viel mit dem Auto unterwegs ist

Da es ein im wesentlichen Cloudbasierender Dienst ist ist es leicht nachvollziehbar, dass es geknackt und auf jede beliebige Plattform portiert werden kann, sicher keine schlechte Entwicklung; mal sehen, ob Apple es schafft gegenzusteuern (hoffentlich/vermutlich nicht)


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es praktisch sein kann, wenn man etwa viel mit dem Auto unterwegs ist



Gerade im Auto finde ich es praktisch, wenn man lange unterwegs ist. Anrufe, SMS, E-Mails, Notizen und Erinnerungen. Alles sprachbasiert, ohne auf das Display schauen zu müssen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade im Auto finde ich es praktisch, wenn man lange unterwegs ist. Anrufe, SMS, E-Mails, Notizen und Erinnerungen. Alles sprachbasiert, ohne auf das Display schauen zu müssen.




Geht aber auch mit Android 

Bzw. ich bin mal gespannt wie es mir Android 4.0 Icecream Sandwitch ausschaut  Ich denke das die auch auf SIRI andocken wollen ^^
Aber ich bin auch gespannt wie das weiter geht mit der Hacker Sache


----------



## Destination2202 (15. November 2011)

Ich habe auch ein iPhone 4S und finde Siri manchmal wirklich praktisch...im Halbschlaf einen Wecker stellen ohne die Augen überhaupt aufmachen zu müssen, beim Fahren komplette SMS diktieiren und vorlesen lassen. Insgesamt ists natürlich nur eine Spielerei, es geht aber in seiner Funktionalität weit über eine Sprachsteuerung heraus, deswegen zieht (wie hier auch im Thread schon oftmals erwähnt) so ein Argument wie "Gibts bei Android und WinPhone, XYZ und meinem uralten Steinzeithandy doch schon lange" einfach nicht 
Es ist kein Killer-Kaufargument oder so, einfach eine praktische Erweiterung für die, die sie nutzen (wollen).


----------



## LeCPU (15. November 2011)

Da kommt bestimmt wieder eine Klage von dem Apfel gegen die Entwickler vom Iris und co.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade im Auto finde ich es praktisch, wenn man lange unterwegs ist. Anrufe, SMS, E-Mails, Notizen und Erinnerungen. Alles sprachbasiert, ohne auf das Display schauen zu müssen.


All deine genannten Punkte kann ich beim sgs2 auch machen. Ich sage hallo galaxy, es fragt mich was ich will, dann antworte ich und es führt meine Befehle aus. 
Das Einzige, hast du aber auch nicht aufgezählt, was es nicht macht ist mir das Wetter diktieren. Dafür gibts aber auch zahlreiche apps die das können und noch mehr. Obwohl ich viel Auto fahre nutze ich es eigentlich nicht. Darüber hinaus geht der Dienst ohne Internet nicht vollständig was als nachteilig zu betrachten ist, da man viel Strom spart, wenn man umts bei Nichtbedarf ausschaltet. 
Siri ist eine nette aber keineswegs neue Spielerei, was durch die Tatsache belegt wird das Apple kein Patent darauf hält.  

MfG


----------



## EnergyCross (15. November 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Geht aber auch mit Android
> 
> Bzw. ich bin mal gespannt wie es mir Android 4.0 Icecream Sandwitch ausschaut  Ich denke das die auch auf SIRI andocken wollen ^^
> Aber ich bin auch gespannt wie das weiter geht mit der Hacker Sache


 

2.3.5 mit 'ner anständigen ROM find ich besser als 4.0 

Topic:
also ich brauch sowas wie Siri nicht. habe auch auf meinem SGS2 die Spracherkennung runter geschmissen und jegilichen anderen vorinstallierten müll


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> All deine genannten Punkte kann ich beim sgs2 auch machen. Ich sage hallo galaxy, es fragt mich was ich will, dann antworte ich und es führt meine Befehle aus.
> Das Einzige, hast du aber auch nicht aufgezählt, was es nicht macht ist mir das Wetter diktieren. Dafür gibts aber auch zahlreiche apps die das können und noch mehr. Obwohl ich viel Auto fahre nutze ich es eigentlich nicht. Darüber hinaus geht der Dienst ohne Internet nicht vollständig was als nachteilig zu betrachten ist, da man viel Strom spart, wenn man umts bei Nichtbedarf ausschaltet.
> Siri ist eine nette aber keineswegs neue Spielerei, was durch die Tatsache belegt wird das Apple kein patent darauf hält.  Von daher ist ist es momentan eine nette Spielerei, mehr nicht.



Ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem Galaxy ohne Zusatzapps ganze E-Mails diktieren, vorlesen lassen und per Sprachwahl anschließend verschicken kannst.
Gleiches gilt für SMS, Notizen oder Erinnerungen.
Warum sollte Google wohl für  Android an einem Pendant zu Siri arbeiten, wenn es das angeblich schon jetzt (laut deiner Aussage) nativ bei Android gibt?
Von daher ist es quatsch was du erzählst.


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> .... was durch die Tatsache belegt wird das Apple kein Patent darauf hält.


 
noch nicht...

Abgesehen davon ob Siri toll ist oder nicht, ob es Aehnliches fuer andere Systeme gibt oder nicht.
Es ist imho nicht in Ordnung das soetwas gehackt wird.
Haette der Entwickler das fuer andere Systeme machen wollen, haetten die es gemacht.
Punkt.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Haette der Entwickler das fuer andere Systeme machen wollen, haetten die es gemacht.
> Punkt.



Jein. Die Entwickler von Siri sind von Apple seinerzeit gekauft worden.
Was Hacks im Allgemeinen angeht, hast du aber recht.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem Galaxy ohne Zusatzapps ganze E-Mails diktieren, vorlesen lassen und per Sprachwahl anschließend verschicken kannst.
> Gleiches gilt für SMS, Notizen oder Erinnerungen.
> Warum sollte Google wohl für  Android an einem Pendant zu Siri arbeiten, wenn es das angeblich schon jetzt (laut deiner Aussage) nativ bei Android gibt?
> Von daher ist es quatsch was du erzählst.



Ich sage da nur, glauben heisst nicht wissen. 

MfG


----------



## Leandros (15. November 2011)

Wär aufjedenfall mal Interessant so etwas wie Siri auf Android zu haben.

PS: Es gibt sowas 1:1 nicht, aber in abgespeckter form schon. SMS schreiben, vorlesen etc ist super möglich. Lasse gerne von Android meine Foreneinträge abtippen!
PSS: Allerdings find ich Siri nur eine nette Spielerei und kein Verkaufsargument. Das tippen zum Kalender / der Wetter App etc geht imo schneller (bezogen auf TV Werbung). Außerdem wird man ja schon mit Headset Telefonieren Blöd angeguckt, wie muss es dann sein wenn du Phrasen in dein Handy redest.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Siri ist KEINE simple Sprachsteuerung und auch KEINE simple Spracherkennung. Also nein, etwas wie Siri gibt es nativ auch bei Win Mobile nicht.


 

Man kann Siri auch gar nicht kennen wenn man kein iPhone kauft oder was? Nochmal: Ein Freund von mir hat vor ein paar Tagen seinen iPhone Vertrag verlängert und dafür ein iPhone 4S bekommen. Im Internet ist Siri doch auch oft genug zu sehen.
Siri IST eine Spracherkennung. Oder steckst du deine Zunge in dein iPhone? Die Frage ist, was Siri mit den Daten macht.

Ich sage lediglich das Siri/Spracherkennungen allgemein und extra für dich: "Software, die Sprache als Input verwendet" eine nette Spielerei ohne praktischen Nutzen. Dass dann die Leute gleich meinen Siri von anderen Spracherkennungen abgrenzen zu müssen...

Es geht mir um das Konzept von Sprachsteuerungen. Nicht nur Siri im speziellen. Iche gebe zu, dass das in meinem ersten Beitrag vielleicht nicht ganz klar geworden ist, aber spätestens seit ich Mircosoft Voice Command ins Spiel gebracht habe, sollte das doch klar sein


----------



## McClaine (15. November 2011)

Schliesse mich an...
Is ne nette spielerei, aber doch auch nichts anderes als ein getuntes Spracherkennungsprogramm. 
Daher ist es weder ne Revolution in der Technologie noch ein neuer Meilenstein von Apple, da es sowas (was es genauso aber nicht so umfangreich) schon lange gibt, besser gesagt schon lange vorher gab.
Respekt aber das die es wieder mal so sauber hinbekommen haben.

Was Apple aber wieder macht ist ja kein Geheimnis:
Rosinen rauspicken, einen auf dicke Hose machen, vermarkten - Erfolg. Billig aber es wirkt wie man weiß 
Man kann glaub ich noch die Tage zählen zum nächsten Patent-Mega-GAU....

Das es nun Gehackt worden sein soll wundert mich nicht, alles was einigermaßen erfolgreich ist wird von anderen ausgenutzt. Das ist eben die Natur des Menschen...


----------



## El Sativa (15. November 2011)

die sprachsteuerung von apple ist im grunde ne coole weiterentwicklung einer herkömmlichen sprachsteuerung.
was ich nun witzig daran finde ist, das sich der user immer mehr aus dem leben verabschiedet. erst chattet man mit virtuellen freunden bei facebook, schaut während des aufenthaltes in der freien wildbahn auf sein tablet und fängt nun auchnoch an mit seiner elektronik zu quatschen. aber wenn wir erstmal in unserer cloud schweben, wird uns nichts mehr stören. verwandte werden zum trojaner degradiert und der postbote kommt in den spamordner. 
endlich habe ich meine ruhe. tschüss echtes leben, wir lassen uns eintüten und werden kompostiert, bis eine lauffähige version unsereins auf dem markt ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem Galaxy ohne Zusatzapps ganze E-Mails diktieren, vorlesen lassen und per Sprachwahl anschließend verschicken kannst.
> Gleiches gilt für SMS, Notizen oder Erinnerungen.
> Warum sollte Google wohl für  Android an einem Pendant zu Siri arbeiten, wenn es das angeblich schon jetzt (laut deiner Aussage) nativ bei Android gibt?
> Von daher ist es quatsch was du erzählst.




Und ob das geht 
Ich lass mir auch immer meine E-Mails etc. vorlesen da ich zu faul bin mich durch die durch zu blättern 

Die meisten Sachen was SIRI kann, kann Android auch! Nur eben wie hier schon genannt wurde nicht das Wetter vorsagen, aber das ist ja nur ne winzige Kleinigkeit ^^


----------



## TacTic (15. November 2011)

Also ich bin absolut kein Apple Fan, aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass auch wenn Siri eine Spracherkennung ist, man diese wohl nicht mit den bisherigen Programmen vergleichen kann.
Siri hat schon ein wenig mehr drauf würd ich mal sagen, wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass es nicht die Leistung Apples ist, denn Apple hat die Firma + Siri einfach nur aufgekauft um wenigstens irgendetwas zu haben, was den Kauf eines Iphones rechtfertig würde (tut es meiner Meinung nach zwar nicht aber das nur am Rande).

Ich selber habe zu Anfang gedacht, dass es eigentlich ein recht cooles Feature ist, allerdings habe ich inzwischen ein paar Videos gesehen, in denen Siri Probleme hatte die Sprachbefehle in einer etwas lauteren Umgebung zu erkennen. Irgendwie nicht so toll, wenn man das nur an ruhigen Orten nutzen kann.
Dazu kommt, dass es in der deutschen Version nochmal nen ganzes Stück schlechter ist als in der englischen Version.
Wie dem auch sei. Die englische Version ist echt lustig, mit den Sprüchen und so, und ich denke dem Handy sagen zu können den Wecker zu stellen ist auch nicht schlecht, aber mal ehrlich, ist das wirklich ein Kaufargument? (richtet sich an die Apple Leute). Lohnt es sich dafür 800 Euro auszugeben? Ich hab da so meine Zweifel. Mehr als eine Spielerei seh ich darin nicht.
Aber nun gut, Apple schafft es mal wieder das als DAS Kaufargument darzustellen. 

edit:
was den Hack angeht. Ich halt es für unnötig, aber sollte es für Android kommen, würde ich es gern ausprobieren...  und sollte es nicht zuviel Akku verbrauchen vlt. sogar behalten.
Aber soviel Geld dafür ausgeben und dazu noch zum iSklaven werden, nur um Siri nutzen zu können? no thx. ^^


----------



## blackout24 (16. November 2011)

Versteht doch mal Siri ist mehr als nur eine Sprachsteuerung! 
Genau Siri ist die Freundin die ihr Fragen könnt, ob euer Hemd richtig sitzt.
Ob ihr Mundgeruch habt oder ob sich Mutter zu Weihnachten über ein paar Töpfe
und Pfannen freuen wird.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Siri ist KEINE simple Sprachsteuerung und auch KEINE simple Spracherkennung. Also nein, etwas wie Siri gibt es nativ auch bei Win Mobile nicht.


Wir mussten vor 5 Jahren im Rahmen eines Projektes schon eine Sprachsteuerung für die Uni entwickeln. Seit daher hat sich eigentlich wenig getan. Ich bin mit Siri nicht vertraut, da ich noch kein Gerät mit Siri in der Hand hatte. Was ist an Siri denn das revolutionär andere, was vorher nicht ging?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. November 2011)

Jede Software die durch einen Menschen entwickelt wurde
lässt sich auch durch einen Menschen knacken. 

Die News sind jetzt nicht so der Brüller, da sowas vorhersehbar war aber ok jetzt ist Siri geknackt.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Jede Software die durch einen Menschen entwickelt wurde
> lässt sich auch durch einen Menschen knacken.
> 
> Die News sind jetzt nicht so der Brüller, da sowas vorhersehbar war aber ok jetzt ist Siri geknackt.


naja gut mit der Begründung sind hier aber dann 90% der News überflüssig


----------



## Gast1668381003 (16. November 2011)

In der Öffentlichkeit würde ich sowas garantiert nie benutzen - ich mach mich doch nicht zum Affen  

Und privat würde ich mir auch ziemlich bescheuert vorkommen, irgendwelche Phrasen ins Smartphone zu sprechen - irgendwo hört's auch mal auf !

Das Siri (genauso wie damals die erste grafische Benutzeroberfläche) letztendlich nur gekauft wurde und keine Eigenentwicklung von Apple ist, wird von den üblichen verdächtigen natürlich gerne verschwiegen


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2011)

Was glaubst du, wie dämlich Leute aussehen, die per Blutooth HS telefonieren und die man grade von der falschen Seite sieht? 

Wenn man bei Siri das Handy in der Hand hat, ist das wesentlich harmloser.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (16. November 2011)

richtig, wenn man jemanden mit nem handy so sprechen hört, weiß man direkt, das derjenige einen an der klatsche hat! Mit Windows Phone 7.5 gehts auchwunderbar, jedoch fühle ich mich noch nicht so disabled um mein Handy zu fragen, wie das Wetter morgen wird

Das es gehackt wird, war klar, hoffentlich kommt ne vernünftige Portierung für Android raus


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage da nur, glauben heisst nicht wissen.



Doch, da ich mich informiere bevor ich so was sage, und die Sprachsteuerung von Android ist im Gegensatz zu Siri eher rudimentär und bei weitem nicht so interaktiv.




m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Man kann Siri auch gar nicht kennen wenn man kein iPhone kauft oder was? Nochmal: Ein Freund von mir hat vor ein paar Tagen seinen iPhone Vertrag verlängert und dafür ein iPhone 4S bekommen. Im Internet ist Siri doch auch oft genug zu sehen.


 
Selber  und ein  dazu. Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet




m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich sage lediglich das Siri/Spracherkennungen allgemein und extra für dich: "Software, die Sprache als Input verwendet" eine nette Spielerei ohne praktischen Nutzen. Dass dann die Leute gleich meinen Siri von anderen Spracherkennungen abgrenzen zu müssen...


 
Yep. Es war zu erwarten, dass von Leuten wie dir, die in etlichen anderen Threads bewiesen haben, dass sie sowieso nie ein postives Wort über Apple oder deren Produkte verlieren, solche Kommentare kommen.
Im Prinzip konnte man bei diesem Thread schon vorher Voraussagen welche Leute Sprüche wie
"Gibt's für Android auch (schon lange)", oder "Kein praktischer Nutzen" schreiben würden
Nach dem Motto, alles was ich selber nicht brauche ist im Allgemeinen nutzlos, und wenn es von Apple kommt sowieso
(wobei mich der ein oder andere durchaus positiv überrascht hat)




TacTic schrieb:


> Ich selber habe zu Anfang gedacht, dass es eigentlich ein recht cooles Feature ist, allerdings habe ich inzwischen ein paar Videos gesehen, in denen Siri Probleme hatte die Sprachbefehle in einer etwas lauteren Umgebung zu erkennen. Irgendwie nicht so toll, wenn man das nur an ruhigen Orten nutzen kann.
> Dazu kommt, dass es in der deutschen Version nochmal nen ganzes Stück schlechter ist als in der englischen Version.


 
Vorbehaltlos berechtigte Kritik. Da Siri noch Beta ist, gehe ich mal davon aus (oder hoffe), dass diese Schwächen/Fehler in den nächsten Monaten behoben werden.



TacTic schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei. Die englische Version ist echt lustig, mit den Sprüchen und so, und ich denke dem Handy sagen zu können den Wecker zu stellen ist auch nicht schlecht, aber mal ehrlich, ist das wirklich ein Kaufargument? (richtet sich an die Apple Leute). Lohnt es sich dafür 800 Euro auszugeben? Ich hab da so meine Zweifel. Mehr als eine Spielerei seh ich darin nicht.
> Aber nun gut, Apple schafft es mal wieder das als DAS Kaufargument darzustellen.



Nein, ein Kaufargument oder "Killer-Feature" ist es in meinen Augen definitiv nicht. Siri ist für mich persönlich nützlich und macht Spaß. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ob Siri alleine es wert macht ein iPhone zu kaufen, muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden.
Das Apple dieses Feature als das Ober-Super-Kaufargument darstellt, war aber so was von klar.


----------



## Lauren (16. November 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Siri ist in meinen Augen eine sinnlose Spielerei. Wer spricht denn bitte (in der Öffentlichkeit) mit einer Spracherkennung?
> 
> Apple könnte aber eine Whitelist einführen, dann wirds dünn...


 Für ältere sehbehinderte Menschen ist Siri ein Segen.


----------



## geo (16. November 2011)

Ich finde Siri lustig, denn auf manche Fragen bekommt man wirklich spaßige Antworten.

Schon mal Siri gefragt ob sie dich heiraten will  Nach etwa 25 x Fragen wo sie her kommt hat sie dann auch wirklich die Wahrheit raus gerückt Mann war das ein Gag. Von "darüber kann ich keine Auskunft geben" bis "ich habe die Frage nicht verstanden"
Für behinderte Menschen eine tolle Sache, zumindest eine Hilfe. Für die meißten User nur eine Spielerei wie ich im Bekanntenkreis festgestellt habe


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

geo schrieb:


> Für die meißten User nur eine Spielerei wie ich im Bekanntenkreis festgestellt habe



Stimmt. Das ist für viele tatsächlich eher so ein Party-Gag. "Schaut mal alle her, was mein iPhone kann"


----------



## unterseebotski (16. November 2011)

Naja, dass Schüler und Studenten mit SIRI wenig anfangen können, ist ja klar. Im Bus wird das wohl keiner verwenden, da die gedachte Zielgruppe eher mit dem Dienstwagen fährt. SIRI richtet sich doch eher an viel-beschäftigte Business-Typen und Manager.  
Ich wär auch froh, wenn ich zB im Auto nach Geschäftsbesprechungen wichtige Infos, Termine etc. einfach ins Handy diktieren könnte. Meinetwegen auch im Büro - erspart viel Tipperei. SIRI ist dann sowas wie ne Sekretärin... 

Btw. finde ich es nicht gut, dass SIRI gehackt wurde und bald auf Android verfügbar sein wird.
Ich wundere micht auch, dass das als NEWS durchgeht - schließlich reden wir hier über den Diebstahl von Software. Und genau wegen solchen Diebstählen will Apple rechtlich gegen Android vorgehen. Lt. Aussage seitens Apple wollen sie "nuklearen Krieg" gegen Android führen. Und solche Hacks bestätigen die doch bloß dabei. 
Da sollte Google härter gegen vorgehen.

Btw. ich persönlich würde SIRI natürlich nicht einsetzen, da Apple damit ja doch bloß wieder Nutzerdaten sammelt. Jeder Sprachbefehl wird zu Apple-Servern gesendet und dort verarbeitet. GEHT'S NOCH?
Damit hat Apple dann auch ALLE persönlichen und geschäftlichen Daten, Termine, SMS oder Emails... eines Nutzers. 
Nach der iCloud dann der 2. Schritt zum gläsernen Apple-User - da würde ich nicht mitmachen!


----------



## Lelwani (16. November 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Absagen ist in Ordnung, laufen ist auch ok, da können se wenigsten das Bier holen....
> 
> Ach ja, ich trinke übrigens kein Bier, aber wenn ich Likör schreib, haltet ihr mich für'n schwulen Alkoholiker....


 
Die App gibs schon nennt sich FRAU


----------



## TheShortOfIt (16. November 2011)

Ich bin weder Apple Fanboy noch Hater.. Hatte selbst 2 Jahre ein iPhone und war sehr zufrieden.. Das Problem allerdings im MOment ist doch, dass seit dem iPhone 3 Apple in Sachen iOS nur noch mit einer Dampflock fährt... Während die Konkurrenz in Form von Android mittlerweile im Schnellzug vorbeifährt... In jetziger Form vermisse ich iOS bis auf 1-2 Apps jedenfalls nicht ins geringste und das wird jeder etwas technikaffine bestätigen können, der sich iOS und Android neutral betrachtet..

Ob man Siri jetzt braucht.. Ich konnts mir kurz ansehen und finds für meine Bedürfnisse unnötig... Aber da sieht man auch schön die "Casual" Entwicklung von Apple... Zielgruppe sind nicht mehr wir Freaks sondern die Omma von morgen und das scheint ja zu klappen...

Freue mich schon auf die erste Ice Cream Sandwich Custom Rom fürs SGSII


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, da ich mich informiere bevor ich so was sage, und die Sprachsteuerung von Android ist im Gegensatz zu Siri eher rudimentär und bei weitem nicht so interaktiv.


Dann informiere dich richtig. Konkret, anhand der Beispiele aus deinem Post worauf ich geantwortet habe, kann das mein SGSII exakt wie beschrieben. Du kannst mir natürlich gerne anhand der genannten Beispiele erklären warum dem nicht so ist, ich bin sehr gespannt. 

MfG


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Selber  und ein  dazu. Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet


Ja, indem du mir sagst, dass Siri keine Spracherkennung/Sprachsteuerung ist und ich demnach Siri nicht kenne.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Yep. Es war zu erwarten, dass von Leuten wie dir, die in etlichen anderen Threads bewiesen haben, dass sie sowieso nie ein postives Wort über Apple oder deren Produkte verlieren, solche Kommentare kommen.
> Im Prinzip konnte man bei diesem Thread schon vorher Voraussagen welche Leute Sprüche wie
> "Gibt's für Android auch (schon lange)", oder "Kein praktischer Nutzen" schreiben würden
> Nach dem Motto, alles was ich selber nicht brauche ist im Allgemeinen nutzlos, und wenn es von Apple kommt sowieso
> (wobei mich der ein oder andere durchaus positiv überrascht hat)


Jaja, ich bin mal wieder der Applehater. Wo kritisiere ich denn Apple, wenn es grundlos wäre? Das neueste Beispiel war ja der Sicherheitsexperte. Da war ich auch gleich der Applehater. Wenn Google, MS oder sonst wer das auch so macht, kritisiere ich die auch. Also würde mir bitte jemand erklären, wieso beim Wort "Apple" alle gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen und diejenigen, die das nicht tun, dorthin gezerrt werden?
Wenn Apple es schafft, sinnvolle Funktionen in einem Gerät zu verbauen, das noch dazu nicht wie eine Konsole behandelt werden muss, würde ich mir so ein Gerät kaufen. Aber Apple verkauft nur Konsolen (iPhone) und Schweizer Käse (OSX).
Dann frage ich mal andersherum: Wofür brauchst DU Siri? Es gibt sicher einige Situationen (Auto), in denen so eine Spracherkennung hilfreich ist, aber die halten sich arg in Grenzen. Gerade im Auto, denn diejenigen, die ihr Smartphone 24/7 brauchen, sind Geschäftsleute. Ob für die das iPhone gebaut wurde... Die meisten, die ein iPhone wollen, haben entweder noch keinen Führerschein oder fahren selten große Strecken. Wegen diesen seltenen Fällen bezeichne ich Siri als nutzlos. (Wieso benötigt man denn als Privatperson als Fahrer so eine umfassende Kommunikationsschnittstelle?) Noch eine Frage: Benutzt du die Windows Spracherkennung? Wieso/Wieso nicht?
Es interessiert mich übrigens kaum, wer hier was zuerst erfunden hat, hauptsache das Produkt stimmt und der Hersteller verhält sich fair (sowohl der Konkurrenz als auch dem Kunden gegenüber). Ich sage ja schließlich auch nicht, dass der AppStore schlecht ist, weil Linuxdistributionen Repositories seit ~15 Jahren verwenden. 
Leider ist die einzige sinnvolle Neuerung bei Apple in letzter Zeit GLONASS im iPhone 4S gewesen. Wenn dir noch etwas einfällt, kannst du das gerne schreiben.
Ich bleibe dabei: Siri ist eine nette Spielerei, aber weitgehend nutzlos.


----------



## exa (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Yep. Es war zu erwarten, dass von Leuten wie dir, die in etlichen anderen Threads bewiesen haben, dass sie sowieso nie ein postives Wort über Apple oder deren Produkte verlieren, solche Kommentare kommen.
> Im Prinzip konnte man bei diesem Thread schon vorher Voraussagen welche Leute Sprüche wie
> "Gibt's für Android auch (schon lange)", oder "Kein praktischer Nutzen" schreiben würden
> Nach dem Motto, alles was ich selber nicht brauche ist im Allgemeinen nutzlos, und wenn es von Apple kommt sowieso
> (wobei mich der ein oder andere durchaus positiv überrascht hat)


 
Frag doch einfach mal den Daniel, der hat Siri ausführlich getestet...

Nativ kann das Ding nicht mehr, als gewisse vordefinierte Sachen abzuspulen, weiß die Software nicht weiter, gibt sie ne "lustige" Antwort, die entschuldigen soll, dass man nun doch manuell weitermachen muss.
Ich hab schon so einiges an Sprachsteuerungen (oder von mir aus auch Assistenten) am PC ausprobiert von verschiedensten Herstellern... Alles, wirklich ALLES stößt *sehr schnell* an seine Grenzen, und es bleibt ne nette Spielerei (Das war übrigens auch so ziemlich das Fazit im Test)

Apple hat nichts anderes gemacht als Befehlsketten mit ELIZA gekreutzt, und ganz ehrlich, wäre mir Ultraschnurz wenn Apple das auf Android verhindert, da es nett ist, aber nicht wirklich nützlich


----------



## Schulkind (16. November 2011)

Der Konflikt zwischen Android und iOS Nutzern erreicht derweil ganz neue Ausmaße. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dann informiere dich richtig. Konkret, anhand der Beispiele aus deinem Post worauf ich geantwortet habe, kann das mein SGSII exakt wie beschrieben. Du kannst mir natürlich gerne anhand der genannten Beispiele erklären warum dem nicht so ist, ich bin sehr gespannt.


 
Wie ich schon sagte, sind diese Funktionen bei Android nicht so umfangreich und interaktiv wie bei Siri.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ja, indem du mir sagst, dass Siri keine Spracherkennung/Sprachsteuerung ist und ich demnach Siri nicht kenne.



Falsch. Du solltest schon richtig lesen was ich schreibe.
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass du Siri nicht kennst, und der Kern meiner Aussage war, dass Siri mehr ist als eine _simple_ Spracherkennung/Sprachsteuerung



> Jaja, ich bin mal wieder der Applehater. Wo kritisiere ich denn Apple, wenn es grundlos wäre?



Auch das ist falsch. Ich habe dich in keiner meiner Aussagen als Applehater bezeichnet, sondern lediglich gesagt, dass du für gewöhnlich kontra Apple argumentierst. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.



> Wenn Google, MS oder sonst wer das auch so macht, kritisiere ich die auch.



Das will ich sehen



> Also würde mir bitte jemand erklären, wieso beim Wort "Apple" alle gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen und diejenigen, die das nicht tun, dorthin gezerrt werden?



Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, geht hier niemand auf die Barrikaden.
Nur schaffen es selbst bekennende Apple-Hasser wie TacTic objektiv über dieses Thema zu argumentieren, was dir definitiv nicht gelingt!



> Apple verkauft nur Konsolen (iPhone) und Schweizer Käse (OSX).



So viel zum Thema Objektivität



> Dann frage ich mal andersherum: Wofür brauchst DU Siri? Es gibt sicher einige Situationen (Auto), in denen so eine Spracherkennung hilfreich ist, aber die halten sich arg in Grenzen.



Neben dem Autofahren (bin selbstständig und viel unterwegs) brauche ich Siri z.B. auf der Baustelle, damit ich nicht mit schmutzigen Fingern auf dem Screen herum tatsche. Und am WE in der Kneipe ist es mit drei Promille auch einfacher die Textre zu diktieren als zu tippen.



> Die meisten, die ein iPhone wollen, haben entweder noch keinen Führerschein oder fahren selten große Strecken. Wegen diesen seltenen Fällen bezeichne ich Siri als nutzlos.



Wiederum wenig objektiv und gespickt mit Vorurteilen.



> Wieso benötigt man denn als Privatperson als Fahrer so eine umfassende Kommunikationsschnittstelle?



Meine Frau ist Privatperson und fährt jeden Tag 45 min. hin zu ihrer Arbeit. Für sie wäre Siri durchaus praktisch.



> Benutzt du die Windows Spracherkennung? Wieso/Wieso nicht?



Nein. Windows ist mir zu nervig, weswegen ich sowohl privat als auch geschäftlich iMacs nutze. Windows nutze ich nur zum gamen.
Außerdem ist es logischerweise etwas anderes auf einem Computer mit großer Tastatur zu tippen, als auf einem kleinen Touchscreen Display, von daher stellt sich dieser Vergleich nicht.


----------



## exa (16. November 2011)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Der Konflikt zwischen Android und iOS Nutzern erreicht derweil ganz neue Ausmaße.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
soll er sich freuen, Geld gespart, und in Kinderhände gehört ein Highend Smartphone sowieso nicht!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Siri nicht vertraut, da ich noch kein Gerät mit Siri in der Hand hatte. Was ist an Siri denn das revolutionär andere, was vorher nicht ging?


 
Du kannst frei formulierte Fragen stellen, wie z.B. "Brauche ich morgen einen Regenschirm", "wird das Wetter morgen schön", "wann sind Sommerferien", "auf welchen Tag fällt Weihnachten", "neue eMail an ... ich verspäte mich heute" (alles in einem Rutsch und nicht, *was* an *wenn* mit welchem* Inhalt*, usw...


----------



## blackout24 (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist Privatperson und fährt jeden Tag 45 min. hin zu ihrer Arbeit. Für sie wäre Siri durchaus praktisch.



Jeden Tag fahren Milliarden Menschen zu ihrer Arbeitstelle ohne sich mit einem Stück Plastik zu unterhalten und kommen trotzdem  gut an.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Jeden Tag fahren Milliarden Menschen zu ihrer Arbeitstelle ohne sich mit einem Stück Plastik zu unterhalten und kommen trotzdem  gut an.



Richtig. Aber wenn ein Programm einem die Bedienung während der Autofahrt erleichtert, dann ist das noch nichts schlechtes. In meiner Jugend gab es noch gar keine Handys, und trotzdem sind wir bestens parat gekommen. Das Handy erleichtert aber einiges, gerade wenn man viel unterwegs ist. Ist also die gleiche Argumentation.


----------



## zøtac (16. November 2011)

Also ich würd mir gehörig dämlich vorkommen wenn ich mit nem Handy red, aber naja. 
Wenn Apple die Steuerung des Smartphones durch gedanken erfindet ist das vielleicht revolutionär, aber ne Sprachsteuerung, bitte.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn Apple die Steuerung des Smartphones durch gedanken erfindet ist das vielleicht revolutionär, aber ne Sprachsteuerung, bitte.



Wer weiß was das iPhone 5 kann.
Spaß beiseite. Natürlich ist Siri nicht revolutionär, aber eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung bestehender Sprachsteuerungen.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, sind diese Funktionen bei Androide nicht so umfangreich und interaktiv wie bei Siri.


Konkret auf die von Dir anfangs aufgezählten Punkte bezogen, in wiefern sind die Funktionen a) nicht so umfangreich und b) so interaktiv wie bei Android(Siehe mein SGSII Beispiel)? 
Ich erinnere Dich noch mal auf deine konkrete Aussage:


			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade im Auto finde ich es praktisch, wenn man lange unterwegs ist. Anrufe, SMS, E-Mails, Notizen und Erinnerungen. Alles sprachbasiert, ohne auf das Display schauen zu müssen......Ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem Galaxy ohne Zusatzapps ganze E-Mails diktieren, vorlesen lassen und per Sprachwahl anschließend verschicken kannst.
> Gleiches gilt für SMS, Notizen oder Erinnerungen.


 
Defakto wirst du diese Frage nicht beantworten können da, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bei dem SGSII exakt Gleiches auch "standartmäßig" im OS integriert ist. Und das du nur "glaubst" oder "glaubst zu wissen" heißt eben nicht das es so ist, wie ich Dir und auch andere SGSII user hier bereits mehrfach geschildert haben. 

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Defakto wirst du diese Frage nicht beantworten können da, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bei dem SGSII exakt Gleiches auch "standartmäßig" im OS integriert ist. Und das du nur "glaubst" oder "glaubst zu wissen" heißt eben nicht das es so ist, wie ich Dir und auch andere SGSII user hier bereits mehrfach geschildert haben.


 
D.h. wenn du z.B. sagst "neue SMS an ... ich komme heute später", "senden". Dann geht eine SMS auf die Reise? Oder ist der Sprachdialog aufwändiger?
Bzw. kann man einfach irgendwas sagen und das Sprachdialogsystem versucht dein Anliegen zu erledigen?


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> D.h. wenn du z.B. sagst "neue SMS an ... ich komme heute später", "senden". Dann geht eine SMS auf die Reise? Oder ist der Sprachdialog aufwändiger?
> Bzw. kann man einfach irgendwas sagen und das Sprachdialogsystem versucht dein Anliegen zu erledigen?


Genau so funktioniert es. Konkret kann man alle Punkte die cook aufgezählt exakt wie beschrieben mit dem SGSII auch umsetzen.

p.s.: Du kannst auch "normal" sprechen. Das Sprachsystem analysiert dein Gesprochenes ja nach Schlüsselwörtern und erschließt daraus einen auszuführenden Befehlt/Aktion. Von daher geht das auch.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Konkret auf die von Dir anfangs aufgezählten Punkte bezogen, in wiefern sind die Funktionen a) nicht so umfangreich und b) so interaktiv wie bei Android(Siehe mein SGSII Beispiel)?
> Ich erinnere Dich noch mal auf deine konkrete Aussage. Defakto wirst du diese Frage nicht beantworten können da, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bei dem SGSII exakt Gleiches auch "standartmäßig" im OS integriert ist. Und das du nur "glaubst" oder "glaubst zu wissen" heißt eben nicht das es so ist, wie ich Dir und auch andere SGSII user hier bereits mehrfach geschildert haben.



Android 4.0 Platform Highlights | Android Developers
Sprachsteuerung für Android auf Deutsch | heise mobil

Hier ist jedenfalls nichts davon zu lesen, dass die Android Sprachsteuerung den gleichen Umfang/Interaktivität wie Siri hat.
Wie ich schon sagte, ist das alles bei Android wesentlich rudimentärer.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Android 4.0 Platform Highlights | Android Developers
> Sprachsteuerung für Android auf Deutsch | heise mobil
> 
> Hier ist jedenfalls nichts davon zu lesen, dass die Android Sprachsteuerung den gleichen Umfang/Interaktivität wie Siri hat.
> Wie ich schon sagte, ist das alles bei Android wesentlich rudimentärer.


Sag mal, kannst du lesen?? Beziehe dich doch bitte auf dem beschriebenen SGSII Beispiel.^^

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst du lesen?? Beziehe dich doch bitte auf dem beschriebenen SGSII Beispiel.^^



Kannst du lesen? Beziehe dich doch auf das was ich gerade geschrieben habe! Kannst du klipp und klar belegen, dass die Android Sprachsteuerung den gleichen Umfang, die gleichen Funktionalität und die gleiche Interaktivität wie Siri hat, denn nichts anderes habe ich von Anfang an gesagt? Also, kannst du oder kannst du nicht? Es ist ja schön für dich, dass du auch auf deinem Samsung E-Mails diktieren kannst
Kann dein Samsung denn all das in dieser Form, was in diesem Video zu sehen ist und im Text beschrieben wird?

http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/features/siri.html


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kann dein Samsung all das in dieser Form, was in diesem Video zu sehen ist?


Ein letztes Mal. Du schriebst folgendes.:


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gerade im Auto finde ich es praktisch, wenn man lange unterwegs ist. *Anrufe, SMS, E-Mails, Notizen und Erinnerungen*. Alles sprachbasiert,* ohne auf das Display schauen zu müssen*.


Worauf ich hin geantwortet habe.:


DaStash schrieb:


> *All deine genannten Punkte* kann ich *beim sgs2* auch machen. Ich sage hallo galaxy, es fragt mich was ich will, dann antworte ich und es führt meine Befehle aus.
> Das Einzige, hast du aber auch nicht aufgezählt, was es nicht macht ist mir das Wetter diktieren. Dafür gibts aber auch zahlreiche apps die das können und noch mehr. Obwohl ich viel Auto fahre nutze ich es eigentlich nicht. Darüber hinaus geht der Dienst ohne Internet nicht vollständig was als nachteilig zu betrachten ist, da man viel Strom spart, wenn man umts bei Nichtbedarf ausschaltet.
> Siri ist eine nette aber keineswegs neue Spielerei, was durch die Tatsache belegt wird das Apple kein Patent darauf hält.
> 
> MfG


 
Fakt ist und auf nichts anderes habe ich geantwortet, dass all deine aufgezählten Punkte in der beschriebenen Form auch auf dem SGSII genutzt werden können. Ob du das nun glauben willst oder nicht. 
Von daher brauchst du mir jetzt nicht mit anderen Punkte kommen zu welchen ich mich gar nicht geäußert hatte. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ein letztes Mal. Du schriebst folgendes.Worauf ich hin geantwortet habe.:
> Fakt ist und auf nichts anderes habe ich geantwortet, dass all deine aufgezählten Punkte in der beschriebenen Form auch auf dem SGSII genutzt werden können. Ob du das nun glauben willst oder nicht.
> Von daher brauchst du mir jetzt nicht mit anderen Punkte kommen zu welchen ich mich gar nicht geäußert hatte.



Ich bin und bleibe dabei, dass du die Funktionalität von Siri bei Android nicht hast. Das ist und bleibt meine Aussage. Da kannst du noch zehnmal irgendwas zitieren und wiederholen.


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du kannst frei formulierte Fragen stellen, wie z.B. "Brauche ich morgen einen Regenschirm", "wird das Wetter morgen schön", "wann sind Sommerferien", "auf welchen Tag fällt Weihnachten", "neue eMail an ... ich verspäte mich heute" (alles in einem Rutsch und nicht, *was* an *wenn* mit welchem* Inhalt*, usw...


Danke, das wollte ich wissen! Klingt gut, dann werd ich doch mal die Umsetzung ausprobieren. Ist zumindest intelligenter als mein Pizzabestellalgorithmus damals^^.

Und ja, je nachdem wie gut es funktioniert kann ich mir das schon sinnvoll vorstellen - selbst als Informatiker, der sich die sachen auch selbst raussuchen könnt. Oder gerade deshalb?
Ich sitz so viel vorm PC, dass ich froh bin so einen Blödsinn wie die von dir genannten Fragen nicht, wie gewohnt immer online nachzuschauen, da wärs mir schon lieber wenn ich kurz mal Siri bitte während ich Zeit mit der Familie verbringen kann.
Mir fallen auch gewisse Partyfragen ein die der Kracher sein könnten.

Stellt sich die Frage: wenn mans nur so unregelmäßig und doch eher nur ab und zu nutzen würde, wie ich, ob es dann dennoch funktioniert, oder ob es einiges an Einarbeitungszeit braucht.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin und bleibe dabei, dass du die Funktionalität von Siri bei Android nicht hast.


Das mag bei Punkten so sein die nicht in deine Aufzählung vorkamen aber darum ging es ja nicht. Faktisch gesehen, bezogen auf deine angebrachten Punkte, stimmt es nicht was du behauptest. Aber ich will Dir ja deinen "Glauben" nicht nehmen, du darfst ihn gerne behalten. 

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (16. November 2011)

Wie im Kindergarten hier sobald in nem Thread das Wort Apple auftaucht.

Irgendwie erstaunlich wie sehr eine Marke polarisieren kann.

Vor allem da Apple nicht wirklich was mit PC's zu tun hat imho.


Abgesehen davon, ob eine Sprachsteuerung, seis Siri oder Aehnliches sinnvoll ist oder nicht, es ist Fortschritt!
Und einen stillstehenden Fortschritt wuensche ich mir nicht (gibt es soetwas ueberhaupt?)
Vielleicht steuern wir ja mit dieser Entwicklung auf ein Szenario ala Star Trek zu, wo man nur mehr mit dem Computer redet, wenn man mit diesem Geraet interagieren will.
Mag sein das es fuer einige bescheuert aussieht, wenn man mit einem Stueck Technik spricht, aber nur weil es kein Standard ist, ist es bescheuert?
Seit mal bisserl toleranter anderen Dingen gegenueber. Und wenn einer mit seinem Telefon sprechen will, soll er es doch. Sein Problem.
Ich muss nicht extra hinhoeren, wobei es einem viele Mitmenschen bei einem normalen Gespraech schon schwer machen wegzuhoeren.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, wenn es so etwas zuerst integriert bei Android gegeben hätte, dann würde man Sprüche wie "Ich rede doch nicht mit meinem Handy" nicht lesen. Dann würden hier eher (wieder) Lobeshymnen auf Android gesungen.


 
Und lass mich raten: auch als ein Mitglied der "Vier Engel für Apple" des PCGH-Forums, hättest du in diesem Fall nur lobende Worte für Android übrig gehabt. Mach dich nicht lächerlich...


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber ich will Dir ja deinen "Glauben" nicht nehmen, du darfst ihn gerne behalten.


Scherzkeks



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Und lass mich raten: auch als ein Mitglied der "Vier Engel für Apple" des PCGH-Forums, hättest du in diesem Fall nur lobende Worte für Android übrig gehabt. Mach dich nicht lächerlich...


 
Ganz ehrlich, ich beschäftige mich nicht wirklich mit dieser Thematik. Was Android besser kann, früher hat oder was weiß ich was, ist mir relativ egal, da ich mit meinem iPhone mehr als zufrieden bin. Ist ähnlich wie bei Linux. Distros wie Ubuntu sind in vielerlei Hinsicht hervorragende Betriebsysteme und machen einige Dinge besser als Win oder MacOS. Trotzdem nutze ich sie nicht und interessiere mich auch nicht wirklich dafür. Ich lese auch keine Android Threads, weil sie mir egal sind, denn ich hatte noch nie ein Android Phone und plane auch nicht in naher Zukunft die Anschaffung eines solchen.


----------



## Kubiac (16. November 2011)

Sprachsteuerung hatte ich schon bei meinen alten Nokia Handys. Natürlich nicht so umfangreich wie Siri. Es ist aber offline bei Nokiageräten nutzbar. 
Aber mal ehrlich wer braucht das schon? 
Einzig im Auto könnte es nützlich sein, wenn man keine Hände frei hat. 
Die Kiddies brauchen halt ein Grund um sich das neue Eiphone zu kaufen.
Ich finde es immer wieder Lustig wenn jemand wieder mit seinem tollen Eiphone angibt und präsentieren muss was man damit alles machen kann. Ob diese tollen Funktionen überhaupt einen Sinn machen interessiert niemand.


----------



## Alterac (16. November 2011)

Echt geil aber hoffentlich versteht sie dann auch alles bei meinem Handy.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage: wenn mans nur so unregelmäßig und doch eher nur ab und zu nutzen würde, wie ich, ob es dann dennoch funktioniert, oder ob es einiges an Einarbeitungszeit braucht.


 
Siri wird nicht angelernt. D.h. man muss es nicht häufig benutzen damit es (sie) funktioniert.



Kubiac schrieb:


> Sprachsteuerung hatte ich schon bei meinen alten Nokia Handys. Natürlich nicht so umfangreich wie Siri. Es ist aber offline bei Nokiageräten nutzbar.


 
Das was früher unter "Sprachsteuerung" vermarktet wurde, war ja oftmals nur eine "Wählhilfe". Bei einigen Nokia Geräten musste man sogar die einzelnen Kontakte mit einem Audiofile belegen. 
Der Punkt ist, eine offline Wählfunktion gibt es beim iPhone auch schon des längeren, hat aber nichts mit Siri zu tun.

Wen das Thema tatsächlich interessiert, der soll mal am "lebenden Objekt" testen was geht und was nicht. Dann kann man auch relativ gut beurteilen wie sich Siri im Vergleich mit anderen Sprachdialogsystemen verhält.


----------



## Dark Messiah (16. November 2011)

nett, wenns für android verfügbar ist und keine risiken birgt, werd ichs testen  und dabei verabscheue ich apple..


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2011)

Dann solltest du aber nicht die gehackte Version benutzen, denn die sendet Daten an Apple Server.


----------



## Intelfan (16. November 2011)

Wieso heißt es immer Apple? Apple hat schlicht und ergreifent den Sirientwickler aufgekauft. Vertsehe nicht warum Apple nun schon wieder die nächste "Innovation" entwickelt haben soll. Genauso hätte Google oder Microsoft es kaufen können..

Mag ja auch eine ganz nette Spielerei sein, den praktischen Verstehe ich jedoch nicht. Wieso soll ich mich mit einem Stück Elektronik verpackt in ein bisschen Glas unterhalten? Ich unterhalte mich lieber mit "echten" Menschen. Und ob es nun soo nützlich ist, wie hier von den Applejüngern behauptet wird.. Ich habe mir mit dem iPhone eines bekannten eine eigene Meinung bilden können und meiner Meinung nach ist das eine ziemlich sinnlose "Innovation". Aber der Mensch wird bekanntlich ja sowieso immer fau... ähm bequemer und so müssen demnächst alle Elektrogeräte auf Sprache reagieren und Antworten, Einkaufen, Wagen waschen etc können.. Wo sind nur die "Richtigen" Handys geblieben?


----------



## Verminaard (16. November 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Genauso hätte Google oder Microsoft es kaufen können..


 
Haetten sie, haben sie aber nicht.
Ist genau das Gleiche mit nVidia und PhysX.
nVidia hat das aufgekauft und versucht es ordentlich und gewinnbringend zu vermarkten, und die halbe Welt heult deswegen rum.
ATI/AMD haette das auch kaufen koennen, haben sie aber nicht.

Wenn Apple mit Siris erfolg hat, sei es ihnen gegoennt, obwohl mir persoenlich nicht so schnell ein Appleprodukt in den Haushalt kommt.

Wenn Siris eine vereinfachte Eingabe darstellt, ist es doch vernuenftig in diese Richtung weiterzuentwickeln. Alles andere gibt es in irgendeiner Form schon. Ob man einen Touchscreen streichelt oder auf ner Minitastatur rumgurkt, ist im Kleinstgeraetesegment nicht wirklich das Wahre. Zumindest fuer mich meine Grobmotorik und Anatomie nicht.

Btw. die Ganze Entwicklung der Menschheit resultiert doch aus sich das Leben einfacher machen. Sonst wuerden wir heute nicht auf so einer virtuellen Plattform miteinander kommunizieren, und muessten uns noch mit einfachsten Mitteln unsere Grundbeduerfnisse befriedigen. Ich weis nicht wieviel dann noch ueberleben wuerden.
Also Fortschritt ist schon was boeses. Naja hat die Kirche im Mittelalter auch behauptet und dafuer Menschen gefoltert und ermordet.

Hier z.b. gibts noch richtige Handys, zwar auch mit zuviel unsinnigem Schnickschnak, aber die wesentlichen Telefoneigenschaften wurden etwas mehr beachtet.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. November 2011)

Also alle Leute mit nem 4S die ich kenne bezeichnen es als witzige, aber nicht alltagstaugliche Spielerei


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Also alle Leute mit nem 4S die ich kenne bezeichnen es als witzige, aber nicht alltagstaugliche Spielerei



Ich würde es so sehen. Manches ist Spielerei, manches nicht, teilweise sind die Funktionen alltagstauglich, teilweise (noch) nicht. Mit anderen Worten hat Apple da noch etwas Arbeit vor sich, bevor Siri die perfekte Ersatz-Ehefrau ist
(Übrigens Glückwunsch zum 3000. Post  )


----------



## docdent (16. November 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Wieso heißt es immer Apple? Apple hat schlicht und ergreifent den Sirientwickler aufgekauft. Vertsehe nicht warum Apple nun schon wieder die nächste "Innovation" entwickelt haben soll. Genauso hätte Google oder Microsoft es kaufen können..
> 
> Mag ja auch eine ganz nette Spielerei sein, den praktischen Verstehe ich jedoch nicht. Wieso soll ich mich mit einem Stück Elektronik verpackt in ein bisschen Glas unterhalten? Ich unterhalte mich lieber mit "echten" Menschen. Und ob es nun soo nützlich ist, wie hier von den Applejüngern behauptet wird.. Ich habe mir mit dem iPhone eines bekannten eine eigene Meinung bilden können und meiner Meinung nach ist das eine ziemlich sinnlose "Innovation". Aber der Mensch wird bekanntlich ja sowieso immer fau... ähm bequemer und so müssen demnächst alle Elektrogeräte auf Sprache reagieren und Antworten, Einkaufen, Wagen waschen etc können.. Wo sind nur die "Richtigen" Handys geblieben?


Hätten die kaufen können, haben aber nicht. Know-How in Form von Firmen zukaufen, ist ja nichts ehrenrühriges und wenn Apple in die Spracherkennung investiert, andere Firmen aber nicht, dann war es eine kluge Entscheidung - sofern die Zeit reif für den Erfolg einer Sprachsteuerung ist.

Ich persönlich finde Siri toll, und zwar nicht wegen der z.T. witzigen Antworten auf einige Fragen, sondern weil man tatsächlich _zu Hause oder in der Arbeit_ vieles einfacher per Sprache gesteuert wird, als mit der Tastatur, z.B. Timer setzen, kurze SMS schreiben, einen Begriff googeln... Unterwegs in der U-Bahn brauch ich das nicht.


----------



## exa (16. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Siri wird nicht angelernt. D.h. man muss es nicht häufig benutzen damit es (sie) funktioniert.
> 
> Wen das Thema tatsächlich interessiert, der soll mal am "lebenden Objekt" testen was geht und was nicht. Dann kann man auch relativ gut beurteilen wie sich Siri im Vergleich mit anderen Sprachdialogsystemen verhält.



dann solltest du vllt mal Fachpresse lesen, oder selber testen, aber nativ kann Siri nicht besonders viel, und stößt schnell an Grenzen. So viel zum anlernen...

Ich weiß auch nicht was manche sich so vorstellen. Damit das Spracherkennungssystem und die Datenbank eines Menschen gut gefüllt ist, bedarf es schonmal mehr als 15 Jahre sprechen, hören und lesen...

Damit ein Gerät also "zufriedenstellend" (sprich es versteht mich immer, und das was ich meine) müssten pro Wort schonmal verschiedene Dialekte, Betonungen, Höhen etc erkennbar werden. das ganze dann noch im Satzzusammenhang, herzlichen Glückwunsch beim erstellen dieser Datenbank. Bevor sowas nicht geschehen ist, wird es schnell im alltäglichen an seine Grenzen stoßen. Es ist (und wird es auf absehbare Zeit auch bleiben) eine lustige Spielerei...


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> dann solltest du vllt mal Fachpresse lesen, oder selber testen, aber nativ kann Siri nicht besonders viel, und stößt schnell an Grenzen. So viel zum anlernen...
> Ich weiß auch nicht was manche sich so vorstellen. Damit das Spracherkennungssystem und die Datenbank eines Menschen gut gefüllt ist, bedarf es schonmal mehr als 15 Jahre sprechen, hören und lesen...
> Damit ein Gerät also "zufriedenstellend" (sprich es versteht mich immer, und das was ich meine) müssten pro Wort schonmal verschiedene Dialekte, Betonungen, Höhen etc erkennbar werden. das ganze dann noch im Satzzusammenhang, herzlichen Glückwunsch beim erstellen dieser Datenbank. Bevor sowas nicht geschehen ist, wird es schnell im alltäglichen an seine Grenzen stoßen. Es ist (und wird es auf absehbare Zeit auch bleiben) eine lustige Spielerei...



Es behauptet ja auch niemand, dass Siri alles kann und alles versteht. Deswegen kann man dem System insgesamt aber nicht die Alltagstauglichkeit absprechen, oder es als Spielerei bezeichnen. Siri ist einfach nur ein Schritt nach vorne was interaktive Sprachbedienung angeht. Punkt.
Das ein Gerät für dich "zufriedenstellend" funktioniert, sprich das es dich immer und überall versteht, wird es wahrscheinlich sowieso nie geben. Beispielsweise in einer Disco bei 100dB wird sich das vermutlich nicht realisieren lassen.


----------



## AeroX (16. November 2011)

Wie ich lese kann man selbst Siri wieder schön  schlecht machen


----------



## DD64 (16. November 2011)

Ich kann mir derzeit noch nicht vorstellen, so ein Feature jemals effektiv zu nutzen.
Ganz egal obs von Apple, Google oder Microsoft kommt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber nicht die gehackte Version benutzen, denn die sendet Daten an Apple Server.




So lange eine 4S ID genutzt wird ist das alles halb so schlimm


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2011)

exa schrieb:


> dann solltest du vllt mal Fachpresse lesen, oder selber testen, aber nativ kann Siri nicht besonders viel, und stößt schnell an Grenzen. So viel zum anlernen...



Ich habe doch geschrieben das Siri *nicht angelernt* wird?!
Übrigens habe ich ein iPhone4s insofern brauche ich nicht viel lesen um zu erfahren was andere mit Siri anstellen können oder auch nicht. Ich kann es jederzeit testen.



exa schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was manche sich so vorstellen. Damit das Spracherkennungssystem und die Datenbank eines Menschen gut gefüllt ist, bedarf es schonmal mehr als 15 Jahre sprechen, hören und lesen...



Siri arbeitet online mit einer Datenbank, d.h. jeden Tag füttern millionen Menschen Siri mit neuen "Aufgaben", Formulierungen, etc.. . Insofern vermute ich mal, dass es deutlich weniger als 15 Jahre dauern wird, bis Siri oder ein daraus resultierendes System eine gewisse linguistische Intelligenz entwickeln wird.



exa schrieb:


> Damit ein Gerät also "zufriedenstellend" (sprich es versteht mich immer, und das was ich meine) müssten pro Wort schonmal verschiedene Dialekte, Betonungen, Höhen etc erkennbar werden. das ganze dann noch im Satzzusammenhang, herzlichen Glückwunsch beim erstellen dieser Datenbank. Bevor sowas nicht geschehen ist, wird es schnell im alltäglichen an seine Grenzen stoßen. Es ist (und wird es auf absehbare Zeit auch bleiben) eine lustige Spielerei...


 
Wie gesagt, es lernt nicht von dem einzelnen Benutzer sondern von der Gesamtheit aller Nutzer.
Aber wie auch immer, zum einen sollte man sich klar sein was der Sinn der Funktion ist und zum anderen ist es ein Softwarefeature welches ein neues iPhone nunmal hat. Man bezahlt es nicht extra, das iPhone wurde dadurch nicht teurer und wenn es dich auch nur einmal zum lachen gebracht hat, dann war es schon wesentlich mehr wert als es "gekostet" hat.


----------



## majorguns (16. November 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da es ein im wesentlichen Cloudbasierender Dienst ist ist es leicht nachvollziehbar, dass es geknackt und auf jede beliebige Plattform portiert werden kann, sicher keine schlechte Entwicklung; mal sehen, ob Apple es schafft gegenzusteuern (hoffentlich/vermutlich nicht)


 Ich glaube nicht das Apple einfach dabei zusieht wie auf einmal Tausende Android Geräte Siri benutzen, ich denke in kürze werden die das schon unterbinden.
Wahrscheinlich ändern die irgendwas oder verschlüsseln es so das nur echte iPhones es nutzen können.

Aber wenn es was WIRKLICH vergleichbares zu Siri gäbe wäre es schon cool mein 3Gs kann es ja leider nicht weil Apple sich ja so das geschäfft mit dem 4S zunichte machen wüde, denn das ist ja eigendlich so ziemlich die einzige wirkliche Neuerung, denke aber die Comunity wird sicher bald was rausbringen das es auch auf älteren iPhones läuft.
Naja und für mein Defy + mit Android gibt es bis jetzt noch nichts mit diesem Umfang.

Wär sehr praktisch denn dann könnte ich während der Fahrt sms "schreiben"


----------



## Eckism (16. November 2011)

Wie ist denn das überhaupt mit nem Dialekt?
Nen Bayer versteht nen Sachsen ja nicht, und nen Thüringer findet ja, das so ziemlich jedes Bundesland total Lustig redet. Obwohl wir Thüringer ja vielleicht auch nen Klitzekleinesbisschen nen Dialekt haben. Was passiert, wenn ich meiner Oma so nen Iphone kaufe und die redet damit Platt? 
Was passiert, wenn man mit Siri in dieser Obercoolen Jugendsprache spricht? Da hab selbst ich ja manchmal zweifel ob ich im richtigen Land bin.

Es wird doch sicherlich keine Weißwurstapp für nen Bayern und ne Bratwurstapp für'n Thüringer geben!?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das überhaupt mit nem Dialekt?
> Nen Bayer versteht nen Sachsen ja nicht, und nen Thüringer findet ja, das so ziemlich jedes Bundesland total Lustig redet. Obwohl wir Thüringer ja vielleicht auch nen Klitzekleinesbisschen nen Dialekt haben. Was passiert, wenn ich meiner Oma so nen Iphone kaufe und die redet damit Platt?
> Was passiert, wenn man mit Siri in dieser Obercoolen Jugendsprache spricht? Da hab selbst ich ja manchmal zweifel ob ich im richtigen Land bin.
> Es wird doch sicherlich keine Weißwurstapp für nen Bayern und ne Bratwurstapp für'n Thüringer geben!?


 
Gerade getestet. Echtes Rheinländer Platt kann sie nicht, von daher wird Bayerisch wohl auch nicht klappen..
Aber mein leicht rheinischer Dialekt macht keine Probleme


----------



## jensi251 (16. November 2011)

Bei windows Phone gibt es das schon lange.


----------



## Eckism (16. November 2011)

Danke. Ich hab zwar nicht mal mehr nen Handy, also für mich ist Siri total uninteressant. Soll aber jetzt auch nicht heißen, das ich Siri Sche... finde, ich braucht's halt nicht.
Aber das mit dem Dialekt ging mir heut den ganzen Tag net aus'n Kopf, weil's ja so riesige Unterschiede in der Sprache gibt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. November 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Bei windows Phone gibt es das schon lange.




Wieder einfach geschrieben ohne vorher sich durch zu lesen 

Für mich währe SIRI auch nichts, da ich Pfälzer bin und nur Pfälzisch rede


----------



## Rayken (16. November 2011)

Hier kann man übrigens mit iGod unterhalten... falls es mit Siri zu langweilig wird

iGod | Artificial Intelligence Chat with God


----------



## lunar19 (16. November 2011)

Da ich jetzt keine Lust habe, mir 6 Seiten Rumgehacke von Applehatern und iJüngern durchzulesen, mal ne Frage: Ist SIRI wirklich so gut, also: funktioniert es wirklich so gut, wie alle sagen?
Wenn die Frage auf den vorherigen Seiten schon existiert, dann: sorry


----------



## Toffelwurst (16. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt keine Lust habe, mir 6 Seiten Rumgehacke von Applehatern und iJüngern durchzulesen, mal ne Frage: Ist SIRI wirklich so gut, also: funktioniert es wirklich so gut, wie alle sagen?
> Wenn die Frage auf den vorherigen Seiten schon existiert, dann: sorry


 
Sobald "mittellaute" Hintergrundgeräusche da sind funktioniert es nicht mehr oder nur sehr sehr schlecht.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich jetzt keine Lust habe, mir 6 Seiten Rumgehacke von Applehatern und iJüngern durchzulesen, mal ne Frage: Ist SIRI wirklich so gut, also: funktioniert es wirklich so gut, wie alle sagen?
> Wenn die Frage auf den vorherigen Seiten schon existiert, dann: sorry



Es funktioniert recht gut, aber bei weitem noch nicht perfekt.


----------



## TAZ (16. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem Galaxy ohne Zusatzapps ganze E-Mails diktieren, vorlesen lassen und per Sprachwahl anschließend verschicken kannst.
> Gleiches gilt für SMS, Notizen oder Erinnerungen.


 
Türlich geht das, mit jedem Android-Gerät...
Einfach Sprachsteuerung antippen uns es geht los...
Sprachsteuerung Android - YouTube

Aber andere als Fanboys beschimpfen...echt schwache Leistung...

Und Vlingo gibt es schon ewig...da hatte Apple noch nicht mal ein IPhone...
Das gibt es Plattformübergreifend...das hatte ich sogar auf meinem gammligen Nokia 5800...

Aber klar Apple hats erfunden...!!!


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2011)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber andere als Fanboys beschimpfen...echt schwache Leistung...



Sag mal geht's noch??? Ich habe bis hierhin niemanden als Fa.... bezeichnet, geschweige denn beschimpft. Man muss sich fragen, ob du den Thread bisher überhaupt verfolgt hast....




			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber klar Apple hats erfunden...!!!



Auch hier die Frage, ob du den Thread verfolgt hast, denn wiederum hat niemand behauptet, dass Apple Siri erfunden hat. Es ist schon laaaaaaange geklärt, dass Apple die Siri Entwickler gekauft hat.

Und das Thema E-Mails diktieren usw. bei Android ist ebenfalls schon längst abgehakt. Ich habe mich eines besseren belehren lassen, und gut ist. So einfach ist das bei Erwachsenen.


----------



## Pyroplan (17. November 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Türlich geht das, mit jedem Android-Gerät...
> Einfach Sprachsteuerung antippen uns es geht los...
> Sprachsteuerung Android - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Also 1. wird da nirgends etwas vorgelesen, 2. muss man immer noch das Display bedienen - super -.-
Konnte auch nicht mein Nexus One dazu bewegen gestern Abend.

Die Vorteile von Siri sind, dass man auch andere Wortlaute nehmen kann etc, und dass man nach der ersten Aktivierung, dass Display nicht mehr zu bedienen braucht, wenn man zB eine SMS verschicken will.
Ich kann eine komplette SMS schreiben, sie dann nochmal ändern, dass alles abbrechen, sie vorlesen lassen und abschicken ohne das Handy nochmal berühren zu müssen. DAS geht bei meinem Nexus *NICHT*

Auch wenn ich sage "navigiere zu ...." fragt er ich "meinten sie? ..." und ich muss wieder das Handy mit ner handeingabe bedienen. und Ansteuern hört sich ******* an^^
Und wie das vorlesen von SMS/Emails gehen soll frag ich mich auch. ich habe es wie gesagt nach 5min testen nicht hinbekommen. Bei meinem Iphone 4s hingegen geht das alles Ohne probleme und ohne das Display berühren zu müssen (nach erstmaliger Aktivierung von Siri)

so long...

edit: Die Spracherkennung von Siri funktioniert auch vieeeel besser als die von Android. Ich musste mich öfters beim Nexus One wiederholen und es kam immer die blöde anzeige mit "meinten sie? ..." Optimal ist es nicht gerade. 
Wäre es bei einer reinen Texteingabe ok, aber beim erkennen von Kontakten usw. ist Siri bei mir zumindest meilen im Vorteil ^^

edit2: Da gefällt mir Vlingo schon besser, aber obs vorlesen kann bezweifel ich (hab ich jetzt auch nicht näher nachgeforscht) aber Nachteil ist nach wie vor, dass man auch da nach dem schreiben einer SMS "senden" drücken muss und es nicht sagen kann. Ich nutz Siri meistens wenn mein Iphone in der tasche ist und ich würde es nicht extra rausholen wollen, um nochmal extra senden zu drücken


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> Also 1. wird da nirgends etwas vorgelesen, 2. muss man immer noch das Display bedienen - super -.-
> Konnte auch nicht mein Nexus One dazu bewegen gestern Abend. Die Vorteile von Siri sind, dass man auch andere Wortlaute nehmen kann etc, und dass man nach der ersten Aktivierung, dass Display nicht mehr zu bedienen braucht, wenn man zB eine SMS verschicken will. Ich kann eine komplette SMS schreiben, sie dann nochmal ändern, dass alles abbrechen, sie vorlesen lassen und abschicken ohne das Handy nochmal berühren zu müssen. DAS geht bei meinem Nexus *NICHT*. Auch wenn ich sage "navigiere zu ...." fragt er ich "meinten sie? ..." und ich muss wieder das Handy mit ner handeingabe bedienen. und Ansteuern hört sich ******* an^^
> Und wie das vorlesen von SMS/Emails gehen soll frag ich mich auch. ich habe es wie gesagt nach 5min testen nicht hinbekommen. Bei meinem Iphone 4s hingegen geht das alles Ohne probleme und ohne das Display berühren zu müssen (nach erstmaliger Aktivierung von Siri)
> so long...
> ...



Aha! Hört sich irgendwie anders an als das, was die Android Fans hier einem bisher weismachen wollen


----------



## Kubiac (17. November 2011)

Habe jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgeackert. War sehr amüsant. 
@Cook2211: Du bist ein typischer Apple Jünger. Du hast fast ausschließlich Apple Geräte zu Hause und suchst in jeder Situation eine Möglichkeit dein Eiphone und seine Funktionen einzubinden, damit dein Leben "einfacher" ist. Könnte mir vorstellen dass du auch noch nachts vor einem Apfel-Laden campen gehst, um am nächsten morgen als erster die neuste "Revolution" in den Händen zu halten.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgeackert. War sehr amüsant.
> @Cook2211: Du bist ein typischer Apple Jünger. Du hast fast ausschließlich Apple Geräte zu Hause und suchst in jeder Situation eine Möglichkeit dein Eiphone und seine Funktionen einzubinden, damit dein Leben "einfacher" ist. Könnte mir vorstellen dass du auch noch nachts vor einem Apfel-Laden campen gehst, um am nächsten morgen als erster die neuste "Revolution" in den Händen zu halten.




Apple-Nutzer ja, Apple-Jünger nein. Ich mag Apple Produkte wegen ihrem Design und dem Bedienkomfort.
Nur rede ich in diesem Zusammenhang (wie auch in diesem Thread zu sehen) nie von Revolutionen oder kampiere vor einem Apple Store. Das überlasse ich den echten Apple-Fanboys/Jüngern/Fanatikern


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2011)

Ich mahne hier zum letzten Mal zur Besonnenheit, ansonsten ist hier sehr schnell dicht und manche Punktekonten stärker gefüllt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. November 2011)

Wieso streitet ihr Euch alle über Skynet...ähm Siri...?

Ob die Daten, die man überträgt auch gelogt werden?

Wikipedia schreibt...


> *Siri* ist eine Software von Apple, die der Erkennung und Verarbeitung von natürlich gesprochener Sprache dient und so Funktionen eines persönlichen Assistenten erfüllen soll. Sie ist in iOS 5 – jedoch ausschließlich in der Version für das iPhone 4S  – freigeschaltet. *Die Sprachdaten werden an einen Apple-Server  übertragen, dort verarbeitet und das Ergebnis an das Endgerät  zurückgemeldet*. Das weniger umfangreiche Vorläuferkonzept stammt  ursprünglich von der gleichnamigen _Siri Inc._, die Apple im Jahr 2010 übernommen hatt


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich mahne hier zum letzten Mal zur Besonnenheit, ansonsten ist hier sehr schnell dicht und manche Punktekonten stärker gefüllt.



Hm. Bis jetzt war das so ziemlich die friedlichste Apple-Diskussion, die es in den letzten Monaten gegeben hat. Von daher kann ich die Androhung von Strafpunkten nicht so ganz nachvollziehen!


----------



## Pyroplan (17. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha! Hört sich irgendwie anders an als das, was die Android Fans hier einem bisher weismachen wollen


 
Ich sag halt nur wie es in dem Video und bei meinem Nexus One ist. 
Und was hier teilweise von android behauptet wird kann ich bei weitem nich nachvollziehen


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> Ich sag halt nur wie es in dem Video und bei meinem Nexus One ist.
> Und was hier teilweise von android behauptet wird kann ich bei weitem nich nachvollziehen



Ich meine, du hast beides direkt miteinander verglichen, von daher gehe ich halt davon aus, dass du weißt wovon du redest


----------



## Pyroplan (17. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich meine, du hast beides direkt miteinander verglichen, von daher gehe ich halt davon aus, dass du weißt wovon du redest


 
Vllt bin ich auch nur zu blöd die Sprachsteuerung von Android gescheit zu nutzen 
Nur wenn ich zu blöd dazu bin, dann sollten es zig Millionen andere auch sein und dann weiß ich nicht, wozu die Sprachsteuerung "angeblich" etwas vorlesen können soll ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2011)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Wieso streitet ihr Euch alle über Skynet...ähm Siri...?
> 
> Ob die Daten, die man überträgt auch gelogt werden?
> 
> Wikipedia schreibt...


Selbst wenn sie sich alles von mir ansehen, kümmert es mich recht wenig, denn da gibt's Sachen, die mich wesentlich mehr stören, z.B. wenn ein Onlineshop gehackt wird, wo meine Konto und Kreditkarten Daten gespeichert sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> Vllt bin ich auch nur zu blöd die Sprachsteuerung von Android gescheit zu nutzen
> Nur wenn ich zu blöd dazu bin, dann sollten es zig Millionen andere auch sein und dann weiß ich nicht, wozu die Sprachsteuerung "angeblich" etwas vorlesen können soll ^^



Vielleicht kann uns das ja mal jemand erklären, denn angeblich funktioniert das doch alles genau so gut bei Android wie beim iPhone mit Siri


----------



## McClaine (17. November 2011)

irre ich mich oder gehts seit den letzten 10 Seiten nur noch Android vs Apple? 
Jedes System hat seine Vor - und Nachteile, soweit sind wir uns doch alle einig?
Und dass an Siri kein Vlingo oder Android App etc herrankommt ist auch klar!? - Für mich jedenfalls.
Es ist aber kein Apple Forschungs-Durchbruch sondern (wieder nur einmal) aufgekauft und an iOs angepasst. 
Ausserdem wers nutzen will und kann soll das doch tun, wers nicht nutzen will oder Apple verabscheut, der solls doch bitte lassen 

Thema ist und bleibt: 
*"Siri geknackt: Sprachsteuerung bald auf Android?"*



Ich denke ganz klar Nein. Apple wird das dementsprechend geschützt haben, für wahrscheinlicher halte ich das der Code genommen wird bzw analysiert wird und bald ein Siri Klon erscheinen könnte. Aber an ne 1:1 Kopie glaube ich kaum (obwohl alles möglich ist...)
Aber auch das wird sich Apple schon patentiert haben lassen...


----------



## DonBes (17. November 2011)

Ich versteh immer noch nich was der unterschied von iris und sprachsteuerung ist?
Langsam schwitzt apple.Jetzt reden sie ihren kunden ein, dass iris nicht nur eine sprachsteuerung ist und wie man apple kunden kennt,glauben die das auch und jedwede kritik ist blasphemie ihr ungläubigen :rofl:


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer noch nich was der unterschied von iris und sprachsteuerung ist?
> Langsam schwitzt apple.Jetzt reden sie ihren kunden ein, dass iris nicht nur eine sprachsteuerung ist und wie man apple kunden kennt,glauben die das auch und jedwede kritik ist blasphemie ihr ungläubigen :rofl:



Du scheinst dich sehr eingehend mit dem Thema befasst zu haben, wenn du noch nicht mal den Namen des Programms kennst, um das es in diesem Thread geht


----------



## DonBes (17. November 2011)

Ok kooc ^^
For teh lulz
Woran er sich aufhängt.Ich mag die iris nun mal mehr,die ***** macht nämlich immer was ich sage


----------



## DaStash (17. November 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aber auch das wird sich Apple schon patentiert haben lassen...


Mit Sicherheit nicht, schliesslich ist es in dem Fall sehr eindeutig das es entsprechende Technik und auch Umsetzung schon vorher gab. 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (17. November 2011)

Schade das ich das Topic erst jetzt gesehen habe 

Was war eigentlich nach der Präsentation von Siri von Apple? Jeder Android-Jünger hat gesagt Sprachsteuerung/Siri das braucht niemand. Und jetzt? Ich lach mich kaputt.


----------



## botr (17. November 2011)

Es loht sich nur eine sache das man sms spricht und abschickt ohne zu tippen....dafür is siri supi


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Also ich habe grad mal iris ausprobiert, die Stimme ist ja mal zum abgruseln und es ist nur auf Englisch verfügbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also ich habe grad mal iris ausprobiert, die Stimme ist ja mal zum abgruseln und es ist nur auf Englisch verfügbar.



Wie gut, oder schlecht, funktioniert das Programm insgesamt denn? Werden die Befehle auf Anhieb richtig verstanden, oder muss man oft wiederholen?


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, habs kaum getestet. Auch Siri konnte ich noch nicht testen. Von Sprachsteuerung halte ich allgemein nicht viel. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das Siri (noch) ein gutes Stück besser als iris ist. Trotzdem ist präzise Sprachsteuerung auf Android genau so möglich wie bei iOS.


----------



## d00mfreak (17. November 2011)

Ich versteh einfach den Hype um Siri nicht. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit wars ne iPhone-App, und keine Sau hat's interessiert. Kaum integriert es Apple in das Betriebssystem, ist es das Totschlagsargument des 4S.

Und klar, Android hat bei seiner Vanilla-Sprachsteuerung noch einiges aufzuholen, allerdings ist die Infrastruktur zu großen teilen schon vorhanden. Ein neues Backend an den Google-Servern, ein paar kleinere Anpassungen am OS. Konkurrenzkandidaten, die das Backend liefern könnten, gibt es ja schon zur genüge.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also ich habe grad mal iris ausprobiert, die Stimme ist ja mal zum abgruseln und es ist *nur auf Englisch* verfügbar.


 
Das ist richtig, insofern richtig falsch bedeutet  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist richtig, insofern richtig falsch bedeutet  .
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=490581"/>



Lies mal bitte nochmal, ich habe nicht von Siri gesprochen.


----------



## ruhe-im-karton (17. November 2011)

Tja ich hoffe Siri ist nicht zu früh auf dem Markt. Ich hatte damals den Newton, ohne den konnte ich mir arbeiten, faxen, telefonieren nicht mehr vorstellen, die leute waren noch nicht so weit. In 10 Jahren wird das die selbstverständlichste sache der Welt sein, das man sein Handy als intelligenten PDA nutzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

Es würde ja schon reichen, wenn Leute es beim Autofahren verwenden, denn es sind zu viele mit dem Handy in der Hand unterwegs.


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es würde ja schon reichen, wenn Leute es beim Autofahren verwenden, denn es sind zu viele mit dem Handy in der Hand unterwegs.


Warum sollen sie siri zum telefonieren verwenden???

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie siri zum telefonieren verwenden???


 
Weil es deutlich weniger vom autofahren ablenkt als mit dem Telefon rum zu hantieren.


----------



## Pyroplan (18. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie siri zum telefonieren verwenden???
> 
> MfG


 
um es noch etwas genauer zu erläutern, was der Poster über mir meinte:
 - Mit Siri kann man jemanden Anrufen ohne einmal aufs display schauen zu müssen -> augen bleiben auf der Straße und die Hände am Lenkrad


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> um es noch etwas genauer zu erläutern, was der Poster über mir meinte:
> - Mit Siri kann man jemanden Anrufen ohne einmal aufs display schauen zu müssen -> augen bleiben auf der Straße und die Hände am Lenkrad


Ist mir klar, kann ich ja mit meinem SGSII genauso machen. Mir geht es nur darum, siehe Nailguns Post, dass es kein Vorteil mitsichbringt, wenn man das Handy nicht in eine Halterung packen kann und weiterhin, wie viele es eben machen, zum Telefonieren in der Hand halten muss.

MfG


----------



## Pyroplan (18. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist mir klar, kann ich ja mit meinem SGSII genauso machen. Mir geht es nur darum, siehe Nailguns Post, dass es kein Vorteil mitsichbringt, wenn man das Handy nicht in eine Halterung packen kann und weiterhin, wie viele es eben machen, zum Telefonieren in der Hand halten muss.
> 
> MfG



Also bei meinem Nexus One muss ich trotzdem noch das Display bedienen wenn ich jemanden anrufen will über die Sprachsteuerung. Ich sage "rufe xxx privat an", Das Handy zeigt mir dann verschiedene Möglichkeiten zwischen denen ich wählen kann -> muss aufs Display schauen -> muss tippen, da Sprachsteuerung wieder inaktiv. 

Er ruft NUR direkt an wenn ich sage "anrufen xxx privat". Bei Siri würden alle Möglichkeiten gehen. und wenn ich das "privat" vergesse, werde ich gefragt(mit sprachausgabe) welche der Nummern ich anrufen will und die Spracherkennung ist automatisch wieder aktiv. Bei Android muss ich lesen und tippen, Außer ich sage die Befehle gleich korrekt wie sie das handy haben will, was mit der deutschen Sprache nicht mehr allzu viel gemeinsam hat


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist mir klar, kann ich ja mit meinem SGSII genauso machen. Mir geht es nur darum, siehe Nailguns Post, dass es kein Vorteil mitsichbringt, wenn man das Handy nicht in eine Halterung packen kann und weiterhin, wie viele es eben machen, zum Telefonieren in der Hand halten muss.
> 
> MfG


Wieso sollte ich es denn in der Hand halten müssen?
Ich pack es in die Halterung, drücke einmal drauf, sage dem Handy was es machen soll und spare die 50€ für die Polizei.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das ich das Topic erst jetzt gesehen habe
> 
> Was war eigentlich nach der Präsentation von Siri von Apple? Jeder Android-Jünger hat gesagt Sprachsteuerung/Siri das braucht niemand. Und jetzt? Ich lach mich kaputt.



Sage ich auch jetzt noch 
Aber nicht niemand, sondern ich nicht.
Ist für mich wie 3D zocken/fernsehen: brauche und will ich garnicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

Naja, 3D macht das Leben ja nicht einfacher.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Nexus One muss ich trotzdem noch das Display bedienen wenn ich jemanden anrufen will über die Sprachsteuerung. Ich sage "rufe xxx privat an", Das Handy zeigt mir dann verschiedene Möglichkeiten zwischen denen ich wählen kann -> muss aufs Display schauen -> muss tippen, da Sprachsteuerung wieder inaktiv.
> Er ruft NUR direkt an wenn ich sage "anrufen xxx privat". Bei Siri würden alle Möglichkeiten gehen. und wenn ich das "privat" vergesse, werde ich gefragt(mit sprachausgabe) welche der Nummern ich anrufen will und die Spracherkennung ist automatisch wieder aktiv. Bei Android muss ich lesen und tippen, Außer ich sage die Befehle gleich korrekt wie sie das handy haben will, was mit der deutschen Sprache nicht mehr allzu viel gemeinsam hat



Ja, ja, DaStash dreht sich so was schon mal gerne so, dass es für ihn passt, nach dem Motto "Bei meinem SGS2 geht das alles genau so gut"
Ich sage beispielsweise, dass die Widgets bei Android eine feine Sache sind, und das es schade ist, dass es so etwas (noch) nicht bei iOS gibt.
Er würde sich aber eher die Zunge abbeißen, bevor er zugeben würde, dass Siri bei iOS eine feine Sache ist, und das es schade ist, dass es so etwas bei Android (noch) nicht gibt


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, DaStash dreht sich so was schon mal gerne so, dass es für ihn passt, nach dem Motto "Bei meinem SGS2 geht das alles genau so gut"
> Ich sage beispielsweise, dass die Widgets bei Android eine feine Sache sind, und das es schade ist, dass es so etwas (noch) nicht bei iOS gibt.
> Er würde sich aber eher die Zunge abbeißen, bevor er zugeben würde, dass Siri bei iOS eine feine Sache ist, und das es schade ist, dass es so etwas bei Android (noch) nicht gibt


 
Du kannst ja glauben was du willst aber Fakt ist nun einmal Folgendes. Ich sage hallo galaxy, es anworet mir und fragt was ich will. Dann sage ich beispielsweise, rufe den und den an. Dann spricht es mir die Möglichkeiten vor, ob mobil etc.. Dann sage ich mobil und es wählt. In der ganzen Zeit habe ich nicht einmal den Bildschirm berührt, erst gestern wieder auf der Autobahn genutzt. Also lieber cook, bevor du uns wieder mit deinem Halbwissen oder Glauben so wie du es nennst belehrst, informiere  dich erst einmal richtig. 

@pyro
Wie geschrieben, ich rede vom sgs2, nicht vom nexus one. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass bei Dir nicht geht.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du kannst ja glauben was du willst aber Fakt ist nun einmal Folgendes. Ich sage hallo galaxy, es anworet mir und fragt was ich will. Dann sage ich beispielsweise, rufe den und den an. Dann spricht es mir die Möglichkeiten vor, ob mobil etc.. Dann sage ich mobil und es wählt. In der ganzen Zeit habe ich nicht einmal den Bildschirm berührt, erst gestern wieder auf der Autobahn genutzt. Also lieber cook, bevor du uns wieder mit deinem Halbwissen oder Glauben so wie du es nennst belehrst, informiere  dich erst einmal richtig.



Ich belehre niemanden und habe auch niemanden belehrt. Was ich getan habe ist etwas anzuzweifeln. Das sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Nun ist hier ein User, der berichtet, dass es so bei seinem _Android_-Phone nicht funktioniert. Somit ist deine Aussage wohl nicht allgemein gültig auf Android bezogen, sondern nur auf das SGS 2. Und da der Thread Titel lautet "Siri geknackt: Sprachsteuerung bald auf _Android_?" ist es mir relativ schnuppe, was dein SGS2 kann oder nicht kann, da es sich hier nicht um Samsung, sondern um Android im Allgemeinen geht.
Und wenn du mir Halbwissen o.Ä. unterstellst, dann unterstelle ich dir bei den Themen in denen es um Apple geht mangelnde Objektivität, da du zu keinem Zeitpunkt gewillt bist bei Apple auch mal etwas positiv anzuerkennen.


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich belehre niemanden und habe auch niemanden belehrt. Nur ist hier ein User, der berichtet, dass es so bei seinem _Android_-Phone nicht funktioniert. Somit ist deine Aussage wohl nicht allgemein gültig auf Android bezogen, sondern nur auf das SGS 2.


 Wow, nach gefühlten 20 Posts endlich begriffen. Gratulation dafür.  

@zu keinem Zeitpunkt apple etwas positives attestieren

Kann ich ganz klar mit nein beantworten. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wow, nach gefühlten 20 Posts endlich begriffen. Gratulation dafür.



Ach, du bist ja sooooo lustig. Hast du heute morgen einen Joker gefrühstückt, oder heute Nacht auf einem Witzbuch geschlafen?




DaStash schrieb:


> Kann ich ganz klar mit nein beantworten.



Habe ich von dir noch nicht erlebt. Das einzige was du tust ist dauernd deine Empörung kundtun, wenn Apple ein Patent einklagt. Oder darüber beleidigt zu sein, wenn deine "News" verschoben werden


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, du bist ja sooooo lustig. Hast du heute morgen einen Joker gefrühstückt, oder heute Nacht auf einem Witzbuch geschlafen?



Passt schon cook, alles i. o.. 

@zweiter quote
Dein Eindruck, kann sein. Manchmal sieht man eben nur das was man sehen will.
Aber egal jetzt, ist ganz schön ot. 

MfG


----------



## ChaoZ (19. November 2011)

Jetzt kommt mal runter. Man kann auch freundlich bleiben. 
Außerdem sehe ich es als Vorraussetzung einer Diskussion an, dass man auch Fehler anerkennen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal runter. Man kann auch freundlich bleiben.
> Außerdem sehe ich es als Vorraussetzung einer Diskussion an, dass man auch Fehler anerkennen kann.


 
Ja, sorry. Da hast du recht.




DaStash schrieb:


> Aber egal jetzt, ist ganz schön ot.



Richtig. Rauchen wir eine Friedenspfeife und lassen es auf sich beruhen!?
Meine 4000. möchte ich ja nicht mit streiten erreichen


----------



## DaStash (19. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Rauchen wir eine Friedenspfeife und lassen es auf sich beruhen!?
> Meine 4000. möchte ich ja nicht mit streiten erreichen


Ok. 

MfG


----------

